# Solved: Can i use tablet for main pc monitor?



## fantastik

Hello,
Excuse me for my not so good English.
My question is simple. Is it posible to conect PC to Android tablet or Windows 8 tablet via HDMi/Mini HDMI cable or something like that to make the tablet a main pc monitor?
Not second screen. Must be the only one computer screen.
It more easy for my when i test some of ram modules to use tablet as screen.
How exactly to set up him?


----------



## cwwozniak

Unless you have a tablet with a video input, the answer is "No." All tablet and notebook computers that I have ever heard of may have one or more video outputs, but no video inputs. An HDMI or MiniHDMI port on a computer is usually not bidirectional.


----------



## fantastik

Which exactly tablet shut i have to make it?
I have a few tablets with HDMI like 10"Touchpad 8 but im not sure is this HDMI output or input.
There is info in internet only how to use tablet for additional screen.


----------



## fantastik

Actualy i understand that it cant be used a tablet as PC main screen from your answer and info in internet.
If someone have an idea to write.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple6

You could use an LCD panel, they are designed for this use.


----------

